# supercharger set up



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

are superchargers able to be conected to any car? like, lets say a civic sc on a sentra with some modificatons to the sc itself(Obviously)?
me and my friend wanna know


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no.. well.. yes.. but.. turbo is cheaper to work with


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

and supercharger takes away power from low hp engines<----am i right


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

superchargers have a certain amount of parasitic drag on any engine they're on. its just 10hp from a 150hp engine is more % than 10hp from a 500hp engine. if the SC in question is centrifugal it won't be a huge problem, but you'd be better off starting with a universal vortech than custom fitting a kit from a different car, or just using a turbo. if its an eaton-roots type SC (like jackson racing's) don't even bother. it would be a huge headache to fit and they suck to begin with.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

bizzy b, i did a search on yahoo and didnt come up with anything for universal vortech. care to elaborate?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ah so many supercharging threads after mine....all blowers are pretty much universal unless like some of the neuspped ones that are cast w/an intake manifold.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well*

There are two common types of superchargers. Roots and centrifugal. Roots blowers are what Jackson racing uses, centrifugal is what vortech makes. Both accomplish the same thing but in different ways. In my opinion a roots blower would be easier to do in a custom install as you will have to mount the SC and have it driven by the belt. A centrifugal setup usually means you will have to messwith /fabricte an intake manifold. 

Even though there is more piping with a turbo setup they are cheaper overall and actually easier to install in custom applications.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

actually the ones that u have to mess with the intake are roots blowers. the kind like on the top fuel and funny cars. a centrifugal blower is shaped like a turbo and better imo for a custm setup bc of being able to mount it where you want. what i was thinking of doing in my sx if i ever decided to use a blower..is relocate the alternator to where the ac is and make a bracket with a pulley that turns a shaft that in turn spools the blower. this is done in some of the blown hondas. the actual charger would be sitting in the battery location. lots and lots of work..and im lazy so i doubt it will happen.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*DUH*

I had it right in the first sentence but fliped them in the second one. The Honda VOrtech kits mount the blower on the opposite side of the belts and htey use this long shaft to connect the pulley. It must work


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yep...soon im going to make a list of everything i need and the cost and see if it is worth it.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hey katana, if u pull this off, id love to see pcs and a write up of some of the deatils when/if it gets done


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it will be awhle if i actually do it. if it works i plan on sharing my info as well as dyno testing etc. since i would be making the brackets i could probably sell it as a kit too. but that's a long way off


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

so katana, ure planning on the civic kit if it actually happens? i also have another question: all a supercharger does is pump mre air into the intake right? am i right or am i missing something>


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

actually im planning on piecing everything myself. the charger im looking at is a procharger self contained unit. i would be making the brackets and rod myself. you're right, the supercharger just forces air into the intake manifold.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

where can u get the procharger self contaiend unit?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

anywhere that sells blowers really...but i found the one i wanted at www.superchargersonline.com. its about $1200 and good for up to about 450hp.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I havent seen anybody that actually had one on the net or in any mag?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> *I havent seen anybody that actually had one on the net or in any mag? *


do u mean a supercharger in a sentra or the one that katanas talking about?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if u mean a blown sentra/200sx u are right. if you mean the blower im talking about look in muscle mustangs and fast fords magazine


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

what about a roots type supercharger? like the one from jackson racing, would that be the same as the procharger u r talking about katana?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the roots and centrifugal blowers have different charecteristics when it comes to where they make power. but yes you could use a roots blower


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

then whats so special about the procharger self contaiend unit? is it easier to install?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

no need to tap the oil pan for an oil source since the supercharger contains its own oil (thats why its called self contained). the centrifugal sc acts more like a turbo and from what i hear is easier to intercool.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

do you know anything abouit the powerdyne superchagers?

and are you(if u do this) buy the SC used or new?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

dont know anyone thats had one or read any reviews of them. im not sure new or used..depends


----------

